# Porter Cable Mortise Attachment



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought a PC Mortising attachment for my drill press a while ago and just set it up today to try it. It works ok I guess, but the mortise bottoms and sides are not really that great and by the time you clean it up with a chisel they are sloppy. Is there a trick to getting this thing to make clean cuts? I tried different depths with the bit. Is there a rule of thumb were to set the bit with the cutter?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I set the chisel 1/16" above the bit.

Who's gonna see inside your mortises???  :smile:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't have specific experience with the drill press attachment but, in general, the drill bit needs to extend beyond the chisel at LEAST a sixteenth of an inch. Mine, in my mortiser, extends more like 1/8th. It's got to clear out the bulk of the material before the chisel squares it off.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Also most of those "chisels" are very dull and could use to be sharpened. There is an inexpensive sharpening cone you can get that attaches to a drill to sharpen them.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Then I must assume by setting the chisel higher than the bit it doesn't matter about the depth of the morter being deeper than the tenon because you have to clean the morter with a chisel?


----------



## JHill (Dec 26, 2020)

Jim Moe said:


> I bought a PC Mortising attachment for my drill press a while ago and just set it up today to try it. It works ok I guess, but the mortise bottoms and sides are not really that great and by the time you clean it up with a chisel they are sloppy. Is there a trick to getting this thing to make clean cuts? I tried different depths with the bit. Is there a rule of thumb were to set the bit with the cutter?





Jim Moe said:


> I bought a PC Mortising attachment for my drill press a while ago and just set it up today to try it. It works ok I guess, but the mortise bottoms and sides are not really that great and by the time you clean it up with a chisel they are sloppy. Is there a trick togetting this thing to make clean cuts? I tried different depths with the bit. Is there a rule of thumb were to set the bit with the cutter?


Hi Jim, I’m looking all over for a porter cable drill press mortising attachment but I can’t find any info on it. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------

